# Netzwerkkartentreiber erkennen [gelöst]

## Sindbad

HAllo, ich habe mein gentoo neu aufgesetzt, Kernel mit genkernel, baselayout2 installiert und komme jetzt mit dhcpcd nicht ins internet.

resolv.conf habe ich aus Knoppix rüberkopiert. 

dhcpcd eth0 ergibt mir: read_interface no such device

Ifconfig sagt mir auch nichts.

Es scheint der treiber nicht geladen zu werden.

Wie kann ich rausfinden, welcher treiber  zb von Knoppix aus, grade geladen wurde, bzw wie ich den als modul in meinen Kernel einbauen kann.

( falls er in einer anderen Version oder unter anderem Namen bei mir bei den modulen des neuen Kernel existiert?)

Danke schonmalLast edited by Sindbad on Wed Sep 01, 2010 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kosmonaut pirx

hallo,

lspci ist dein freund. auf der konsole einmal eingeben und schauen, welchen Ethernet controller er listet. den treiber dafür im kernel anschalten, dann wird ifconfig oder dmesg auch das interface listen.

gruß kosmo

----------

## Sindbad

Danke, für die schnelle Antwort.

lspcmi sagt mir:

```

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

```

Dafür gibt es im Kernel nur das modul:   

```

devicedrivers, networkdevices-support,  ethernet 1000 mbit  Realtek 8169 Gigabit ethernet support.

```

Das modul heisst dann:     

```
  r8169 
```

In den phy-devices habe ich realtec phy devices support als modul gebacken, falls das was bringt.

modprobe r8169 läd das modul, 

lsmod bestätigt es  aber eth0 wird weder von dhcpcd eth0 noch von ifkonfig erkannt.

Ist das überhaupt der richtige Treiber?

Was benutz Knoppix?

lsmod aus Knoppix sagt mir.

```

root@Knoppix:/ramdisk/home/knoppix# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sis_agp                12676  0

intel_agp              27420  0

efficeon_agp           12192  0

amd_k7_agp             12812  0

ali_agp                11136  0

dm_mod                 60440  0

ipv6                  279616  10

af_packet              29960  0

snd_cmipci             37536  1

gameport               19848  1 snd_cmipci

snd_pcm_oss            45728  0

snd_mixer_oss          20224  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                80004  2 snd_cmipci,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc         13960  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib           14208  1 snd_cmipci

snd_timer              26500  2 snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep              13316  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart        12672  1 snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            28064  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device         12044  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

8250_pnp               13440  0

8250                   28164  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            25216  1 8250

snd                    55396  12 snd_cmipci,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_

oss,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_r

awmidi,snd_seq_device

i2c_viapro             13204  0

ne2k_pci               15072  0

8390                   14208  1 ne2k_pci

parport_pc             43492  0

parport                40008  1 parport_pc

shpchp                 41380  0

pci_hotplug            36424  1 shpchp

soundcore              12512  1 snd

via686a                20360  0

hwmon                   7556  1 via686a

i2c_isa                 9472  1 via686a

via_agp                13952  1

agpgart                36044  6 sis_agp,intel_agp,efficeon_agp,amd

_k7_agp,ali_agp,via_agp

tsdev                  11840  0

evdev                  14208  1

pcmcia                 41132  0

firmware_class         14208  1 pcmcia

yenta_socket           30220  0

rsrc_nonstatic         17408  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            43800  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

cpufreq_ondemand       12300  0

speedstep_lib           8836  0

freq_table              9088  1 cpufreq_ondemand

video                  19460  0

thermal                17928  0

sbs                    18856  0

processor              36200  1 thermal

i2c_ec                  9216  1 sbs

i2c_core               25984  4 i2c_viapro,via686a,i2c_isa,i2c_ec

fan                     8836  0

container               8576  0

button                 10768  0

battery                14084  0

ac                      9348  0

aufs                   88244  1

cloop                  18208  1

sbp2                   28292  0

ohci1394               38960  0

ieee1394              300760  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            73408  0

usbhid                 56928  0

ff_memless              9992  1 usbhid

libusual               20624  1 usb_storage

ohci_hcd               24580  0

uhci_hcd               27788  0

ehci_hcd               35848  0

usbcore               135812  7 usb_storage,usbhid,libusual,ohci_h                cd,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

```

----------

## cyril_sneer

Ich vermute

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ne2k_pci               15072  0
> ...

 

bringens.

EDIT:

Jo, deine Karte steht auch in der "make menuconfig"-Hilfe zu CONFIG_NE2K_PCI

----------

## Josef.95

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> Ist das überhaupt der richtige Treiber?
> 
> Was benutz Knoppix?
> 
> lsmod aus Knoppix sagt mir.
> ...

  Dann schaue doch eher mit 

```
# lspci -k
```

 *lspci --help wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -k              Show kernel drivers handling each device
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

damit kannst du dir auch die passenden Kernel-Module anzeigen lassen.

----------

## musv

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> lspcmi sagt mir:
> 
> ```
> 
> 00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
> ...

 

Falsche Rubrik. Realtek 8029 ist 'ne Uralt-Netzwerkkarte, die max. 100 MBit kann. Von daher solltest du bei:

```
Ethernet 10 or 100 Mbit 
```

suchen. 

Das Modul, wie schon oben richtig genannt, heißt ne2k_pci.

----------

## Sindbad

Das habe ich mir jetzt als module eingestellt:

Jetzt sollte ne2k_pci  per modprobe zu laden sein, aber das scheint es nicht zu geben.

es gibt auch nur einen Treiber 8169 bei mir, keinen 8390 wie in Knoppix.

```

  --- Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)                                       │ │

  │ │    {M}   Generic Media Independent Interface device support           │ │

  │ │    < >   Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support                           │ │

  │ │    < >   Sun GEM support                                              │ │

  │ │    < >   Sun Cassini support                                          │ │

  │ │    [ ]   3COM cards                                                   │ │

  │ │    < >   OpenCores 10/100 Mbps Ethernet MAC support                   │ │

  │ │    < >   Dave ethernet support (DNET)                                 │ │

  │ │    [ ]   "Tulip" family network device support  --->                  │ │

  │ │    < >   HP 10/100VG PCLAN (ISA, EISA, PCI) support                   │ │

  │ │    [*]   EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers       

             < >     AMD PCnet32 PCI support                                    │ │

  │ │    < >     AMD 8111 (new PCI lance) support                           │ │

  │ │    < >     Adaptec Starfire/DuraLAN support                           │ │

  │ │    < >   Broadcom 440x/47xx ethernet support                          │ │

  │ │    < >   nForce Ethernet support                                      │ │

  │ │    < >   Intel(R) PRO/100+ support                                    │ │

  │ │    < >   Myson MTD-8xx PCI Ethernet support                           │ │

  │ │    < >   National Semiconductor DP8381x series PCI Ethernet support   │ │

  │ │    < >   PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help)                     │ │

  │ │    <M>   RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERI│ │

  │ │    <M>   RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support │   │

             [*]     Use PIO instead of MMIO                                    │ │

  │ │    [ ]     Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equ│ │

  │ │    [*]     Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards                     │ │

  │ │    [*]     Use older RX-reset method                                  │ │

  │ │    < >   RDC R6040 Fast Ethernet Adapter support                      │ │

  │ │    < >   SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support               │ │

  │ │    < >   SMC EtherPower II                                            │ │

  │ │    < >   SMSC LAN9420 PCI ethernet adapter support                    │ │

  │ │    < >   Sundance Alta support                                        │ │

  │ │    < >   TI ThunderLAN support                                        │ │

  │ │    < >   Micrel KSZ8842           

  │ │    < >   Micrel KS8851 MLL                                            │ │  

  │ │    < >   VIA Rhine support                                            │ │

  │ │    < >   Silan SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter driver (EXPERIMENTAL)│ │

  │ │    < >   Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet support                             │ │                                    

```

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du daran gedacht das udev evtl den Eintrag in ihrer Config neu macht. Zum Ausprobiern einfach mal die Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules wegsichern (mv) und danach ein udevadm trigger oder rebooten ausführen.

Danach mit ifconfig -a nachschaun.

----------

## Christian99

du musst "PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help)" als modul bauen (genau über den realtektreibern, die du als modul gewählt hast). dann wird es das modul "ne2k_pci" geben.

----------

## Sindbad

Danke, hat gut geklappt!

----------

